# godaddy.com



## RyanMB79 (Mar 7, 2006)

I used GoDaddy to register my domain name. I noticed that they seemed really competetive pricewise with regards to webhosting, credit card transactions, tracking, etc. Does anyone have any experience with them? Thanks.


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

i love godaddy.. its cheap excellent customer service...

the very best...prices... for hosting... i'm been w/ them for 5 differnt sites


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

This one was just talked about over here - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2186&highlight=godaddy =)


----------



## RyanMB79 (Mar 7, 2006)

Rookie mistake! I should have done a search. Thanks, Twinge.


----------

